# Horse/Wolf Sketch



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

Did this for myself. It's for a graphic chat.


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

Oh how Fun! I love it! Great job!


----------



## Twistedd (Sep 24, 2009)

That looks really good ! =)


----------



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

Lolz update:

NOT DUN YET


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

That is very good!


----------



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

DONE. However just found out I might not be allowed to use it because idiots. >:|


----------



## azarni (Aug 17, 2008)

Wow, gorgeous!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Different but very cool!!!


----------



## Painted Hotrod (Dec 3, 2009)

Why would you not be able to use that??!!

It's amazing:shock: !!
Very nice detailing.

Well done Ne0n Zero!
The horse is even the color of my boy Hotrod. 
Even with the blondish mane :wink:
I love it.


----------



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

Painted Hotrod said:


> Why would you not be able to use that??!!
> 
> It's amazing:shock: !!
> Very nice detailing.
> ...


Because the canine is supposed to clearly be the main character (which.. I thought it was, since equine mounts are allowed) but, since it's not being used as a mount I might not be allowed to use it. 

But **** thanks


----------



## Kashmere (Nov 30, 2009)

Do you happen to be part of Anthro sites?


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

that is amazing!!
i love how you have shown your steps of how you have done it !
you have great art talent, i must admit!


----------

